# SECRET IN THEIR EYES, Starring Julia Roberts Arrives On Digital HD Feb. 9 & Blu-Ray & DVD Feb. 23



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

CHIWETEL EJIOFOR, NICOLE KIDMAN AND JULIA ROBERTS STAR
IN A SPELLBINDING MYSTERY THRILLER

*SECRET IN THEIR EYES*

FROM THE OSCAR®-NOMINATED SCREENWRITER OF
CAPTAIN PHILLIPS AND THE HUNGER GAMES

AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD FEBRUARY 9, 2016
AND ON BLU-RAY™ AND DVD FEBRUARY 23, 2016
FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT

“PHENOMENAL SUSPENSE…KEEPS YOU GUESSING ALL THE WAY.” – Pete Hammond, Deadline

Universal City, California, January 6, 2016 – After more than a decade, the unsolved murder of a young woman comes to a shocking conclusion in Secret in Their Eyes, coming to Digital HD on February 9, 2016, and
Blu-ray™ combo pack, DVD and On Demand on February 23, 2016, from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. From STX Entertainment (The Gift), Secret in Their Eyes is a powerful and unforgettable thriller based on the Academy Award®-winning film El Secreto de sus ojos (Best Foreign Language Film, 2010) that will have audiences riveted until the last mind-bending twist. With a star-studded cast and an Oscar®-nominated writer-director at the helm, Secret in Their Eyes on Blu-ray™ and DVD includes feature commentary by the filmmakers, a look behind the scenes at the making of the movie and an exclusive interview with actress Julia Roberts.

Academy Award-nominee Chiwetel Ejiofor (12 Years a Slave) and Academy Award-winners Nicole Kidman (The Hours) and Julia Roberts (Erin Brockovich) star in this intense thriller that explores the murky boundaries between justice and revenge. A tight-knit team of investigators — Ray (Ejiofor), Jess (Roberts) and their supervisor Claire (Kidman) — is torn apart when Jess’s teenage daughter is brutally and inexplicably murdered. After obsessively searching for the elusive killer every day for 13 years, Ray finally uncovers a new lead that he’s certain will resolve the case. No one is prepared, however, for the shocking secret that will reveal the enduring, destructive effects of personal vengeance on the human soul.

BLU-RAYTM and DVD BONUS FEATURES:

Adapting the Story for Today’s World
Julia Roberts Discusses Her Most Challenging Role
Feature Commentary with Director/Screenwriter Billy Ray and Producer Mark Johnson


The film will be available on Blu-ray™ with DIGITAL HD and UltraViolet™ and DVD.

Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound.
DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.
DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download.





FILMMAKERS:
Cast: Chiwetel Ejiofor, Nicole Kidman, Julia Roberts, Dean Norris, Michael Kelly, Joe Cole, Alfred Molina
Directed By: Billy Ray
Written By: Billy Ray
Based on the Film By: Juan José Campanella, Eduardo Sacheri
Produced By: Mark Johnson, Matt Jackson
Co-produced By: John Ufland
Executive Produced By: Stuart Ford, Deborah Zipser, Russell Levine, Lee Jea Woo, Robert Simonds, Matt Berenson, Jeremiah Samuels, Juan José Campanella
Production Designer: Nelson Coates
Director of Photography: Daniel Moder
Edited By: Jim Page
Composer: Emilio Kauderer
Costume Designer: Shay Cunliffe

TECHNICAL INFORMATION BLU-RAY™:
Street Date: February 23, 2016
Copyright: 2016 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 64176457
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1
Rating: PG-13 for thematic material involving disturbing violent content, language and some sexual references 
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles 
Sound: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
Run Time: 1 hour, 52 minutes

TECHNICAL INFORMATION DVD:
Street Date: February 23, 2016
Copyright: 2016 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 64176458
Layers: Dual
Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1
Rating: PG-13 for thematic material involving disturbing violent content, language and some sexual references 
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles 
Sound: English Dolby Digital 5.1
Run Time: 1 hour, 52 minutes​


----------

